# what fish are compatible with bettas



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

are any of these OK?
1. zebra dainos
2.fantail goldfish
3.cardinal tetra
4.jumbo neon tetra

I want fish that will not harm my betta (or vice versa) and can live with only a few plants. I will have pictures of my betta's tank in a bit. I am planning on getting some fake plants for it, too.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> are any of these OK?
> 1. zebra dainos
> Too fast and will stress a betta out; danios are super active
> 
> ...


Also suitable are Harlequin rasboras, corydoras catfish, and otocinclus catfish; some people have also had success with guppies but it depends on the betta. And the usual assortment of mystery snails and shrimp.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

ok well thanks, i will try either a cardinal tetra or some guppies or shrimp, catfish never really appealed to me that much...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, sorry about the danios and the goldfish. Maybe if you had a 20 L and lots of hiding spots for the betta, you could keep the danios with him, but the goldfish would get sick and die quickly in the warm waters that a betta needs. A school of cardinals is really a beautiful sight.


----------

